# Raised head & tail and snorting - help



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not a trainer, so let me say that right away. 

But, my Missouri Fox Trotter mare does the exact same thing. She acts like and Arabian in a liberty class! All snorty and prancy with her tail over her back and the most animated trot I have ever ridden. :lol:

Basically, I don't try to fight it, I just keep riding. When she gets to the far end of the pasture (that the other horses are in, we are riding on a dirt road), she settles down afterwards. And she doesn't do it every time. Mainly if the other horses come running up. 

So I just ride it out and keep going and nobody seems any worse for wear. I know I can't really do a whole lot with her when she is like that (I am just barely in control), but it is only in that particular circumstance, not any other time, so I feel like if I ignore it (to the best of my ability, lol) and just keep riding, that works better than fighting her. Eventually they should get used to it. I know my mare has gotten better about it over the past two years I have owned her.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I think your best approach would be to expose this horse to busy 'horsey' situations where you can just tie her up and let her learn to settle down on her own. If I have an excitable horse, I take them to a practice roping or a horse gathering at the rodeo grounds and just tie the horse up short in a safe place to a solid safe fence and watch it but stay completely away from it. I've had several that took quite a few sessions like this.

When I was showing a lot, I always filled extra spots in my trailer with green horses that would be shown in the future. They spent their first horse shows tied up and not even being ridden. 

When they settled down at a show, I would ride them in my spare time between classes, but not when they were reactive. I always waited until they settled down.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You are dealing with very strong instincts, especially with a mustang. She wants to be with the horses as the herd offers security.


----------



## terry6970 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all! I may give Cherie's advice a try by taking her to an event type situation where it will be busy with other horses. Now just to get her all the way in the trailer! The front end goes in fine but getting those back legs to get in is another story.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Terry, the moment her head starts to come up she is no longer focused on you. Time to get her feet busy. Turn her right away and push her hindquarters over. Back her up, sidepass both directions. This is more tiring and uncumfortable for the horse. Only when you feel the tension leave her do you allow her to straighten and walk. Be consistant with this and she'll learn to walk quietly no matter what's going on.


----------



## terry6970 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you saddlebag, I was looking for advice on what to do when it happens and that answered my question. Thank you very much.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Cherie said:


> I think your best approach would be to expose this horse to busy 'horsey' situations where you can just tie her up and let her learn to settle down on her own. If I have an excitable horse, I take them to a practice roping or a horse gathering at the rodeo grounds and just tie the horse up short in a safe place to a solid safe fence and watch it but stay completely away from it. I've had several that took quite a few sessions like this.


Basically my advice right up there. I tied my mare up at my friends barn and let her get used to other horses coming and going, we have to refresh every now and then but she is a lot calmer when we all head out on the trails together. 
And when it happens on the trail, I just keep her feet busy moving forward and changing the speeds, it get's her mind back. 

Good luck


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I actually have an Arab who does this on a daily basis and the key I find is just working him through it. If he starts I just push him into it, forward is always better than backwards or up. Or you could ask for a jog and move the hip around, or leg yield, anything that makes her think about something other than the things around her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## terry6970 (May 19, 2011)

Monty77, good advice as well, thank you. Question though, when your Arab does this and you start working him does he get more frustrated and start head tossing, prancing and rearing? I'm not sure if it's what I am doing, or not doing, but the situation just seems to escalate to crazy levels. All I have tried before when it happens is to turn her into small circles. Most of the time it happens when I am on the street, passing other peoples horses, and I always fear that she will slip or lose her footing on the pavement. I must say, it is a bit scary.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

He doesn't usually start rearing or anything like that. But if he does rear I will usually karate chop him between the ears, or make him go forward, whatever works for the situation. But if she starts slipping you could probably get off and correct her on the ground. It may seem like she's winning, but her winning is WAY better than getting injured. You could work on getting your mare to round and get her head down, so then if she tries something you've got something up you sleeve.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

